# People through the ages sat on Point Lookout & Umbrella Rock, Chattanooga



## editor (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks like this rock is the place to be seen: 























Vintage photo ops from Tennessee's precarious Umbrella Rock


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2016)

This one makes me legs go a bit funny:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 20, 2016)

Where's the choo choo?


----------



## Maltin (Jun 20, 2016)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Where's the choo choo?


Track 29. Can you give me a shine?


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 12, 2016)

First one is made particularly Wes Anderson-esque by the little boy clutching a knife and keenly contemplating the assassination of his evil-looking aunt.

Fourth one has prominently placed black man of dignified appearance, amongst an otherwise white group of gents.  Unusual for the era?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2016)

alsoknownas said:


> Fourth one has prominently placed black man of dignified appearance, amongst an otherwise white group of gents.  Unusual for the era?


I'd say brave of him for that era.


----------



## alsoknownas (Jul 12, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I'd say brave of him for that era.


My theory is that he has acquired his status by being a renowned puppeteer, and that the gentleman immediately below his left hand is in fact a life-sized marionette.

In fact, on further examination, the possibility emerges that he is showing off his full set of nine life-sized Caucasian marionettes as a publicity shot for his review.


----------

